# Whole Home DVR no longer working. Need help, please. Thanks



## ccualumni (Jan 26, 2009)

My whole home DVR worked when it was installed for a month or so, stopped working, then starting working again. After another month or so of working, it has stopped for good. 

Here is my set up: 
DVR: 
HR 24-500, Connected from dish to SWIM to box, Connected to Internet via powerline

HD Receivers (3 total): 
H23-600, Cable from wall to DECA1MRO-01, Cat 5 cable from DECA to DirecTV box
H25-500, Cable from wall, HDMI to TV. 
H25-500, Cable from wall, HDMI to TV. 

I also have another HD DVR that the installer said would take 24 hours to connect to the other boxes, but knew he was lying when he said that. 

The problem is that under “status”, it says that there are no networked DVRs found. 
I have tried resetting the boxes, unplugged the powerline adapter (rebooting it), disconnected the wireless from the DVR, but nothing is working for this. 

When I go to Network Setup on the non-DVR, it tells me “We were not able to connect to the Internet. Would you like to get connected?” I hit “Get Connected”, but am not sure which option to select as none have worked (Wired, powerline, or wireless). 

I completed several searches on Google and checked a couple of message boards, and cannot find this exact situation although I probably just missed it. 

I am really hoping someone can help me out with this. 

1.	Where do I start to try to resolve this? 
2.	Do I need wireless Internet for any of this? If so, I can hardwire the DVR to guarantee the Internet is working. I do not think the wireless is the issue as my laptop works just fine using the same wireless signal. 

Thanks,


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

ccualumni said:


> My whole home DVR worked when it was installed for a month or so, stopped working, then starting working again. After another month or so of working, it has stopped for good.
> 
> Here is my set up:
> DVR:
> ...


Do you have both a coax and an ethernet cable connected to the HR24-500? If so, that will disable the DVR's built-in DECA adapter...which will mean it is unable to connect to the other boxes in your setup....

Internet is only needed if you want to take advantage of DirecTV apps and/or download some VOD materials...


----------



## ccualumni (Jan 26, 2009)

mobandit said:


> Do you have both a coax and an ethernet cable connected to the HR24-500? If so, that will disable the DVR's built-in DECA adapter...which will mean it is unable to connect to the other boxes in your setup....
> 
> Internet is only needed if you want to take advantage of DirecTV apps and/or download some VOD materials...


Yes, we have both coax and the ethernet cable connected to the HR24-500.

If I remove the ethernet cable, which I just did, will I miss out on Internet on the receiver? I did not know DirecTV had any apps and do not download much, so if it resolves it, I am fine with that.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

ccualumni said:


> Yes, we have both coax and the ethernet cable connected to the HR24-500.
> 
> If I remove the ethernet cable, which I just did, will I miss out on Internet on the receiver? I did not know DirecTV had any apps and do not download much, so if it resolves it, I am fine with that.


After you remove the ethernet cable, reboot the HR24. That will bring back WHDVR service everywhere.
It cannot have an ethernet cable and be using the internal DECA for connections to other boxes.

To get VOD or TV Apps to all your boxes, you need a DECA broadband adaptor to your router or the Wireless Connection Kit to bridge to your splitter.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't mix Ethernet & Coax, It's an either or. 

To get VoD/TVapps you'll need a DECA for your router. The CCK (Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit) is available as wireless and wired.


----------



## ccualumni (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, that worked. 

The strange thing is that the tech is the one that set it all up. 

I will contact DTV to get the other connector.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

ccualumni said:


> Thanks everyone, that worked.
> 
> The strange thing is that the tech is the one that set it all up.
> 
> I will contact DTV to get the other connector.


Techs are not always the best trained, unfortunately. When I had my Whole Home system set up I knew more than the tech...way more...he would have totally screwed up my system had I not gently "directed" him.


----------

